

ps_mem.py - simonreed
https://github.com/pixelb/scripts/blob/master/scripts/ps_mem.py

======
emmelaich
Nice -- it's good to see something like this that has long been a natural
niche for Perl.

See also <http://dag.wieers.com/home-made/dstat/>

------
leoh
Doesn't work on OS X since Darwin hasn't implemented /proc. But Amit Singh has
some pretty interesting information about hacking together something similar.

<http://osxbook.com/book/bonus/chapter11/procfs/>

------
rotskoff
Does anyone know of a good method for determining memory usage within a python
application?

~~~
pixelbeat
I found this in my bookmarks:

[http://www.lshift.net/blog/2008/11/14/tracing-python-
memory-...](http://www.lshift.net/blog/2008/11/14/tracing-python-memory-leaks)

------
pixelbeat
Wow github is slow at present. The latest script is also at:

<http://www.pixelbeat.org/scripts/ps_mem.py>

------
nteon
I've used this for years, it's one of the first things I throw onto a new
server. Simply fantastic.

------
curlypaul924
Amazed at the laziness these on HN these days.

